# anyone ever claimed on holiday insurance?



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

We'er supposed to be going to Turkey at the end of the month & are insured with the POst Office (annual policy) but now it seems like we're not going to be able to go due to a problem with my health (poss cranial bleed affecting my right eye). My Cons review isn't until 15th June & although we have until 26th to cancel I wondered how long it took for the claim to be approved.

My GP has already said it's unlikely to be sorted by the end of the month & is happy to do a medical report to the insurers but we had thought we could spend a week in the UK but can't book anything until the money is refunded.

Anyone know how quickly it happens & if you had any problems claiming?


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya PW
Sorry to hear you cant go/not been well - hope things are ok    
The only time I tried to claim I was knocked back (pg, not medical related) - if you arent going to be well enough to fly I would speak to them asap and get the ball rolling, or at least ask their timescales...  when my car go stolen it took about 6 weeks for the money to come through, but the contents claim took a lot longer.  Also be very tenacious with them!!


Good luck
R
x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sorry you're not well and are going to miss out on this holiday. 

We claimed a few years back as dh got ill just before we were due to go away. I think it took a month or two for the money to come through, but it was a long time ago so can't remember fully. I do remember thinking it came through quicker than I was expecting.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi big hugs to you hope you get a trip away somewhere xxx

I claimed back in 2000 and it definitely took less than a month because we rebooked exactly the same holiday a month to the day later.  I think if your Drs report comments are clear enough to show adherance to the small print of the policy (in my case my Drs report said I was unable to fly and this was enough) then it shouldnt be held up too much surely?    Also you are not dealing at the height of the season....

good luck with it xx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

professor waffle said:


> We'er supposed to be going to Turkey at the end of the month & are insured with the POst Office (annual policy) but now it seems like we're not going to be able to go due to a problem with my health (poss cranial bleed affecting my right eye). My Cons review isn't until 15th June & although we have until 26th to cancel I wondered how long it took for the claim to be approved.
> 
> My GP has already said it's unlikely to be sorted by the end of the month & is happy to do a medical report to the insurers but we had thought we could spend a week in the UK but can't book anything until the money is refunded.
> 
> Anyone know how quickly it happens & if you had any problems claiming?


I'm sorry that you are going to have to cancel your holiday. I don't know about Post Office Travel Insurance, but I've just claimed on mine and they paid in directly to my account, so there was no waiting for a cheque to arrive etc. As I was claiming because of the volcanic ash situation it took longer than normal I think, if you have the medical report and send it off with your claim it should be dealt with pretty quickly and you will be able to go away in the UK instead.

Jen x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

my GP completed the medical part of the form yesterday so we have to send it off now & wiat to see what happens. WE hope to get back the 60% of the holiday which was due at the time of cancellation. I am really suffering with the heat here so can' imagine how bad I would be in Turkey which is much hotter right now

Feeling like this I cna't see myself flying any time soon but we are hoping to have a cottage in south Wales for a week just to have a break away from all the recent crap we've gone through.

Will update when we hear from Fortis (the underwriter o the policy)

thanks for the advice, it all really helps thank you


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Juat wanted to update & say we got our cheque from Fortis this morning with no quibbles at all! It took just over 10 dys in total!

Jut another question abut ins as we bought an annnual policy, obviously I have a pre existing condition thye know about but how do I know if I'm covered if , God forbid, it DO I need to call them & get a review of the cover & premium?? I won't be going abroad this year for sure but in the case we had to cancel again I'd like to be sure we are covered!


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya PW
Well done on getting the money back, nice to know they do pay out sometimes      - we had a cottage in north wales in May, it was fab - hope you have as much fun in South Wales   

As for the annual policy I would ring and speak to them about the situation, everywhere seems to have different T&C's so its probably better for peace of mind to get the info from them direct   

Hope you are doing ok today   
R
x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

having a down day today, feel really tearful & low. have my fist AF since the op after my longest ever cycle (40 days) so might have something to do with it. Just feeling like I've hit a brick wall with getting better :-(


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Prof. Waffle am so sorry to see you are having a tough day.    

Good news that you got your money back on the insurance.

By the sounds of it you have had a challenging time of it recently, so perfectly naturally to be feeling low. Take a little time and be kind to yourself. 

Lots of love and hugs.

xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

xxx


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Hi PW

Sorry your feeling so low. Hope you feel better soon hun


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

PW - Sorry your feeling down, hope you feel better soon honey x


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

sorry ur feeling rough PW

GET WELL SOON PW


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

get well soon pro waffle


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

PW, so sorry to hear you are feeling down. I just wanted to send you the hugest of hugs and to let you know I am thinking of you.


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

*hugs* PW


----------



## Arnie (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Prof, know you have been unwell and just did a bit of stalking of you (the other girls on my thread know I'm a terrible one for checking up on them!   ), so know you are having a difficult time of it at mo.  Really hope things settle down now and you continue to get better   .  Take care you!    xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Arnie thank you so much (& the other ex IUI'ers, you are lovely). I am doing ok just my hormones are all over the place at the moment probably as as result of the operation! I know I am getting better, my friend who I saw today tells me I am more msyelf than I was last week! It's just the days are going soooo slowly not being able to go out & do the things I would normally do, plus DH won't let me do anything in the house so i feel completely useless!


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Make the most, get tucked up on the couch with a huuuge box of chocs and let everyone run around after you. It doesn't happen very often and you know you would be the same if DH was in the same position. 

X


----------



## Arnie (Aug 27, 2009)

Dont be daft, you have to rest and get better now so you can do these things in the future.  It must have been very scary for your DH so he wants to look after you now (quite rightly!)   You just have to think that if you feel more yourself this week than last, you'll feel a little better next and so on! Have a good Friday and weekend. xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks Arnie, I am in actual fact more tired now than last week as haven't been sleeping too well. Problem is brain is active but my body isn't!! I did manage to walk to the shops on Wed & all the way back up the hill to home as I need to walk N to school in Sept which is twice as far.

Because I can't go out (no driving still) I have to make do with tv which as you know is pretty crap & although it sound nice just to laze around at home I'm bored stupid. I'm used to working in the afternoons too so it's a big change for me to have nothing to do (or not be allowed to do it). WE're off to Game this afternoon to sort out a wii & then at lesat i have that to do when I'm bored  

We've also booked a cottage for a week in south Wales at the end of Aug so looking forward to a change of scenery and we're planning to visit friends on the way & on the way back so that will be good. Just wish the DVLA would get back to me, it's been 3 weeks since we sent the form off!


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi Prof Waffle

I can understand everyone thinks time doing nothing is bliss - which it is at first but then after a few days it is easy to go    

Blockbusters are doing a £5 for 5 dvd's for 7 days - popular ones but ones that are a year or so old but could keep you entertained for a while if you like films. TV is rubbish. Have you any books that you could order?

OH is obviously wanting to spoil you so make the most of it whilst you can. And when you are of to Wales - that sounds wonderful too.

Wishing you a speedy recovery and for your brain and body to rediscover its sync so both are active at the same time.

Arnie speaks sense, with every week you will feel better, if you hit a temporary hump along the way (sometimes they have a habit of springing up from nowhere) remember it is just a temporary blip and be kind to yourself.

Lots of love

F x


----------

